# Strongest WOC lore



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

What do you think is the strongest lore for warriors of chaos. I have only taken tzeentch and nurgle, is slannesh viable?


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Slaanesh spells are good, especially if you have a Hellcannon and a BSB with Doom Banner, and mostly Khorne units, imo. Reason being is that a lot of the spells are meant to deny enemy movement in some fashion, or outright kill them.

However, the Mark's benefit is totally useless. Tzeentch is easily the most beneficial Mark for our Sorc Lords, followed by Nurgle. Khorne is terrible for casters and Slaanesh is essentially useless. That being said, here's a run down of how I use Slaanesh spells:

Lash of Slaaensh = enemy unit potentially can't march next turn = another turn of Hellcannon shooting.

Hellshriek = panic. -1 LD from Doom Banner = easier panic = run away = another turn of Hellcannon shooting and/or making other units flee, potentially off the board. If they don't run off the board you can rear charge and get really good CR.

Hysterical Frenzy = free frenzy. Chaos Warriors have T4 so taking S3 hits means you're probably not losing any Warriors.

Titillating Delusions = amazing redirection. Throw your opponent's units off course, screw up his tactics, expose their flanks, force them to charge your Khorne Chosen for a bloody good time, or even use it to make them block their own units from charging yours. Such a great spell!

Aura of Acquiescence = your stuff is harder to hit or won't be charged at all.

Ecstatic Seizures = considering the avg T of units is 3, this spell rocks! I like it more than Infernal Gateway, especially against annoying bastards like Phoenix Guard! TAKE YOUR WARD SAVE AND SHOVE IT!

Lastly, 2 of the spells are RiP, so if your opponent either has to waste PD dispelling it and wasting his own magic phase, or he ignores them and faces the consequences!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

death and shadow are now very good to take.

death of sniping and shadow has more tac spells and one very cheap win which shall remain nameless.

but l will say out of the WoC lores tzeentch still seems to do better in most of the games l play, really love the whole if you roll any doubles it counts as a miscast.


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

sybarite said:


> death and shadow are now very good to take.
> 
> death of sniping and shadow has more tac spells and one very cheap win which shall remain nameless.
> 
> but l will say out of the WoC lores tzeentch still seems to do better in most of the games l play, really love the whole if you roll any doubles it counts as a miscast.


All correct and well said. Even still, having a lone Sorc on a Slaanesh Steed is still some pretty good times in tactics denial. I'd never play it competitively, but in a fun game it's pretty entertaining.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Lore of Slaanesh messes with your opponent a lot more than it causes any meaningful damage. If you have an army that's focused around being a really fast sledgehammer-- Marauder Horsemen, monstrous infantry, and Knights, predominantly-- the Lore of Slaanesh can situationally help you out a lot. It can also be completely wasted against armies like Dwarves, other Warriors, Lizardmen, and particularly Vampire Counts (who're immune to psychology.)

I've found I've gotten a lot more mileage out of the Lore of Nurgle than the Lore of Tzeentch. Tzeentch is ultimately just a better Lore of Fire, and while there are some great spells on the Tzeentch list, Nurgle has equally good offensive spells with what are ultimately better buffs (like Regen for a unit.) Nurgle magic is also highly effective against really tough armies, which typically don't have good initiative. Dwarves and Lizardmen both suffer to the Lore of Nurgle in a big way, and Ogre Kingdoms don't do great against it either (although Cloying Quagmire isn't nearly as good against them as it is Dwarves or Lizardmen--in the case of the lizards, it's great for one-shotting the big dinosaurs). There are general purpose offensive spells in the lore, too, and the buffs are really only surpassed by the 8th Edition Lore of Life. It's very hit or miss against other Chaos armies, but magic isn't going to make or break a game against another Chaos army anyway-- it's going to be who maneuvers better and who has better dice.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's shit.

The other Lores provide useful Buffs to the army (4+ Regen, +1 to cast etc), do pretty horrendous damage (Plague, Gateway) or do some naughty debuffs (Pandaemonium).

Slaanesh is only useful as a supporting spellcaster, and, importantly, is pretty much situational. It's "nuke spells" are only effective against certain enemies, and even then, is hardly devastating.

The only reason I'd take the Slaanesh Sorceror in the past was as a cheap scroll caddy, while giving my units pseudo-ItP - but with the benefits now from the BSB and the General stacking to ever greater levels, there's not much need for it either way.


----------

